# 3MB cost?



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

Is the drive on side of Pensacola 3mb bridge still $5 a car plus $1 each person and the honor system? Also, how crazy does it get out there on a Saturday afternoon? I have relatives in town who want to do some fishing, and that seems like one of the more convenient spots since the vehicle is right there to keep stuff in and the boat isn't ready.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

It has been a while since I have been out there, but my best advice to you is to find a spot before you pay. Twice I have paid first, only to drive out and have no where to park. And that is frustrating as all get out, especially when you have to 20 point turn at the end, and then fight to get back off the bridge. Those were the last two times I went out there. But, to each there own. O*D*W


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive fished out there. And ive never really caught anything worth a damn. I would try bob sikes it free. The gulf breeze side is usually not that packed.


----------



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

ODW: that's a great idea about parking first and then paying. It is a stupid make up at the end, especially when no one will get out of the way.

Avid: I will definitely consider bob sikes as well. I just prefered to have the vehicle right there instead of toteing everything.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

bottomtime said:


> ODW: that's a great idea about parking first and then paying. It is a stupid make up at the end, especially when no one will get out of the way.
> 
> Avid: I will definitely consider bob sikes as well. I just prefered to have the vehicle right there instead of toteing everything.


I know how that is till i bought a fishing cart.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I fish 3 mile alot and have caught reds, spanish, flounder and trout there. It is $5 for the vehicle and driver and $2 for each additional person. Not sure why people say there are no fish there cause I sure have caught alot there. Last week a buddy went there and filled his cooler with whiting and trout.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Forum Runner


----------

